

Is there an open source neural network library for iOS? - babesh


======
babesh
Thanks a lot! I found a couple but aren't fully featured:

[http://www.findbestopensource.com/product/neurosis](http://www.findbestopensource.com/product/neurosis)
(school project)

[http://nikolaypavlov.github.io/MLPNeuralNet/](http://nikolaypavlov.github.io/MLPNeuralNet/)
(only perceptron, no back propagation)

I also found a C library that I could theoretically integrate in:

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/18704779/how-to-
install-a...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/18704779/how-to-install-and-
use-fann-with-xcode)

------
athesyn
I found a couple Objective-C libraries here:

[https://github.com/nikolaypavlov/MLPNeuralNet](https://github.com/nikolaypavlov/MLPNeuralNet)
[https://github.com/devongovett/SNNeuralNet](https://github.com/devongovett/SNNeuralNet)

I can't comment on how it's designed, or whether it's easy to use. But it
looks pretty good.

